# Dragonfly 4 pro Einstellungen ??



## Cyg4n (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
habe das Dragonfly 4 pro
zurzeit habe ich die Werkseinstellung drauf.
Weiß jemand ob ich was verbessern kann am Einstellungen ?
Ich fische meistens am kanälen oder am größeren See denke nicht tiefer wie 40 m .
Boden ist kiss - schlamm und Kraut .
Hat jemand für mich paar Tipps oder soll ich es so lassen wie es ist ?.
danke schon mal.
Gruß Cygan


----------



## Christian2512 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro Einstellungen ??*

Ich habe nur die Dämpfung/Rauschunterdrückung eingestellt. Musst du probieren. Kommt ja auch auf das Boot an. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Cyg4n (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro Einstellungen ??*

Dämpfung/Rauschunterdrückung 
Was macht das aus ?


----------



## Christian2512 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro Einstellungen ??*

Hast du viel Luft oder Gas im Wasser durch den Motor oder Faulgase, dann bekommst du Störungen auf dem Echo. Sieht aus wie Schnee unter Wasser. Mit dem Filter kann man das rausnehmen.


----------



## kgruhn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 pro Einstellungen ??*

Würde mich auch interesieren habe es jetzt einmal benutzt  bin karpfen angler und barsch angler nur mit schlauboot ohne motor unter wegs und mehr eie 4 kmh geht such nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

